# Mumps



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

i hope you can help. (I also posted on the ask a pharmacist thread but thought i'd ask here too as I need to know before Friday if possible)

My friend's little boy was diagnosed with glandular fever last Thursday but was then told by their usual GP on Monday just gone that it's mumps.  He is due to be coming round to my house on Friday and will be in contact with my little one who is 5 1/2 months so has called me to ask if that will be safe.  his little boy has been on antibiotics since last Thursday and will be finishing the course this coming saturday.

How dangerous would it be for him to be around me and my little one who obviously hasn't had the MMR?

Thanks

GGx

Sorry, just to make it clear it is my friend that is due to come round on Friday but not his little boy but obviously he has been with his boy all the way through the incubation period and the illness.

Also, I've just realised that my friend was actually in contact with my little boy last Tuesday, so ostensibly during the incubation period of his little one....


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you will be ok, it's only a problem if your little one had contact with someone with mumps, I don't think people can carry it but I'm going I do a bit of research to make sure for you and I'll get back to you

Nic
Xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

that's great thank you so much for getting back to me.

i also wondered what would actually happen to a baby who came into direct contact with someone with mumps before their MMR jab? as surely there's the chance that could happen. i googled loads of different things but it just kept coming up with how babies wouldn't get it if they had the jab but it didn't mention what could happen before that.

thanks again

GGx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi GG, I've just had a word with my hubby who is a nurse practitioner, he suggested that as its a virus there is still a small chance of someone carrying mumps into your house so if you would rather be safe ask your friend if you can put off her visit for a little bit, in response to your second question, the answer is that he could get mumps in effect, not definitely but there's a chance

I hope this answers your questions, If there is anything else please let me know and I'll see what I an do

Nic
Xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks nic

my friend whose little one has the mumps was already in contact with my son last tuesday before it was diagnosed, so in the incubation period.  i *think* i read that that's the worst time?.... and i think that if my LO does have it it won't be evident for days and days, can't remember how long.... 

my friend's little one finishes the course of antibiotics on saturday, do you think that means that by friday he'll be over the worst of it and my friend (his dad) will be less of a risk? another friend is coming to babysit for me friday night with her little boy and i don't want to put them at any risk. oh this is such a nighmare!

if by any chance my son was exposed to it last tuesday do you have any idea when he would show signs? he doesn't seem ill in the slightest at the moment.  

and how dangerous would it be if he were to get it? i know it's not good for teenage boys etc. but if it were actually dangerous for a baby why don't they give the mmr jab earlier? 

thank  you so much for all this.  i'm probably being a bit over cautious and there's nothing to worry about, i hope so anyway

GGx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

GG, I'll answer all those questions for you tomorrow if that's ok, I'm working a 12 hour shift today you see but I didn't want you to think I wasn't getting back to you..... Don't worry

Nic
Xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thank you so much nic for doing all this.  please don't worry, when you're so busy.

i'm sure it will all be fine and i can call nhs direct or HV if i'm worried. 

thanks again for all your help

GGx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's no problem Hun I promise I will get back to you tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Nic

No need to worry now, have got some answers i'm happy with.  NHS direct said it's v v rare for baby under 12 months to get mumps that's why they don't do MMR until then as they have 'passive immunity' (from NHS site) until then.  and there was no direct contact between my LO and my friend's LO so even less likely there's any risk etc

thanks for your help, really appreciate your responses.

GGx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi GG, I have just got this info for you then noticed your reply so I'll copy and paste it anyway

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Mumps/Pages/Introduction.aspx

This seemed to have all the info you asked about, sorry I couldn't get it to you faster!!! (damn work getting in the way!!!!)

Have a good weekend

Nic
Xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi Nic

No worries, please don't apologise!!

thank you so much for all your help and looking into it for me.

Hope you're not working over the weekend and manage to chill out.

GGx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep working all weekend unfortunately!!!

Oh well

Nic
Xx


----------

